# Ice chest radio



## Ric Guerra (Nov 2, 2012)

It has four 6x9 JBL marine speakers with a 900 four channel Pyle marine amp


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good. How about a step by step for the DIY'ers


----------



## Ric Guerra (Nov 2, 2012)

If anybody wants to make one message me and I will make a list and how to


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I was hoping you would write it out and then I could post it on the 2cool front page. There are a ton of youtube videos on how to do it...just thought it would be nice if a 2cooler did it.


----------



## Ric Guerra (Nov 2, 2012)

Yea I will sit down tonight and make a list and how to


----------



## Ric Guerra (Nov 2, 2012)

*How to*

First off I picked the speakers I wanted to use in my case I wanted to have to loudest chest radio on the river so I went with four 6x9 marine JBL I got from amazon and a 900 watt four channel amp also from amazon it's a Pyle amp marine and iPod ready. I know I wanted and chest that was on wheels cause this one was gonna be a little heavy. So I went with the big blue cube on wheels.

First you need to get materials 
1. I used gold plated wire connectors 1 box
2. One box of but connectors 
3. 1 tube of good silicone clear or white 
4. Ice chest
5. Speakers 
6. Amp
7. Thin piece of wood I went to lowes and got a piece of scrap they sell
8. One one and off switch

Next use the templet that came with the speakers of your choice with a black marker trace the templet 
2. I always use a roto zip to cut the holes out a lot easier for me but if you have never used one before practice first on an old ice chest
3. After cutting holes out clean from dust get silicone and smear to cover the exposed foam 
4. I like to mount the speakers first put a nice thick bead of silicone on back side of speaker better to put to much than not enough cause you can wipe the excess off
5. I really advise to get a Pyle amp I've used it in 2 radios and they work great they are only 65 dollars on amazon. And the directions are really good that come with it and you can look at my pic I posted to look how I did it
6. I hade to spend a few hours shaping the wood pice that I guess you could call a lid took a little time to shape so don't rush it

If you have any questions get back with me I will help as much as I can

Ric Guerra


----------

